# Wine red lips



## SQUALID (Nov 8, 2008)

This will be quite a small show off, but still.
This is my new love - the dark purply red lipstick! I bought it yesterday from Viva la Diva, just to try the colour on. I didn't want to pay too much for something I don't know if I´m ever gonna use. After testing it I realized that I now must buy hella lot of those purple colours


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 8, 2008)

it looks amazing on you! beautiful!
btw, luv your brows & flawless skin


----------



## dokuya (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome colour, esp. with your skin tone.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

You look amazing and this lipcolour is like it was made for you!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 8, 2008)

Gorgeous look! It really suits you.


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 8, 2008)

it looks amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

this is stunning!


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 8, 2008)

You are just flawless. Everything about this look is breathtaking, you look amazing


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 8, 2008)

So hot.


----------



## dcmo (Nov 8, 2008)

How gorgeous! Agreed! You should buy more of those colours ;o)


----------



## MeliBoss (Nov 8, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Snow_White (Nov 8, 2008)

Beautiful. It really suits you.


----------



## supercelestine (Nov 8, 2008)

You are beautiful. 

That lip color suits you so well,  stunning!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Nov 8, 2008)

It looks gorgeous! By the way, you have some awesome eyebrows lol.


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 8, 2008)

loves it


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 8, 2008)

looks great on you! love your brows btw!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2008)

model material, srsly.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

You are amazingly beautiful....Everything about you is flawless, skin, brows lips! WOW!!! Perfection!!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 8, 2008)

You're gorgeous, and I LOVE that lip color. I've been thinking about trying out a color like that.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

*picks herself up off the floor*

Sweet heaven woman, you are crazy beautiful!  Everything about this look is amazing.  !!!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 8, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOO STUNNING!!

I want your brows pretty pleeeeeease


----------



## zeroxstar (Nov 8, 2008)

this is gorgeous! I LOVE your lipcolor - what all are you wearing on your lips?


----------



## kenmei (Nov 8, 2008)

I just had to post. You look drop dead gorgeous in your picture. *faints* And I am loving that color on you.


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow what exactlly is on ur lips u looks Beautifullllll


----------



## mslitta (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks great on you and u look like a bomb shell.


----------



## user47 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gorgeous! I _love_ your lashes; which mascara did you use, here?


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Nov 9, 2008)

Really pretty, you remind me at first of 'Milla Jovovich' which by the way I think she's really pretty.


----------



## rbella (Nov 9, 2008)

You are seriously one of the most gorgeous human beings I've ever seen.


----------



## Calhoune (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh oh, det är från deras "vintage" collection eller hur, med en tjej med flapper stil som modell, måste kolla in den nu!


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 9, 2008)

Your eyes are absolutely mesmerizing and the lips make them POP!


----------



## Dice1233 (Nov 9, 2008)

OMG- I actually stopped to show my husband your post.  You are breathtaking!!!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Nov 9, 2008)

This completely blew me away!!
I love how the simplicity of your eyes go so well with the bright lips.
that colour looks awesome on you too btw!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 9, 2008)

wow! beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovin the dark lips


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

it looks amazing on you!


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

oops double post!


----------



## PomPoko (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely. I want to try something similar later when I go out!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 9, 2008)

Youre so perfect you look photoshopped, lol! This lip color was MADE FOR YOU!!!!!


----------



## hr44 (Nov 9, 2008)

Stunning! Love the lips on you!


----------



## ahamoments (Nov 10, 2008)

Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish my skin looked half as good as yours!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_You are seriously one of the most gorgeous human beings I've ever seen._

 

I *totally* second That!!! 

Can you let us know the name of the l/s you are wearing!!


----------



## statusmode (Nov 10, 2008)

it looks so great on you!! =]


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow you are gorgeous!  Would you please list the products that you used.  I really want to know what you use for foundation.  Thanks!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 10, 2008)

what do you use on your brows? they look great!


----------



## mandragora (Nov 10, 2008)

That looks so dramatic against your fair skin.  Very lovely.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 10, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## vetters77 (Nov 10, 2008)

You are the epitome of perfection! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 10, 2008)

You look absolutely gorgeous! Your skin looks like porcelain!


----------



## n_c (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_model material, srsly._

 
Thats what i was just thinking...you are breathtaking


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

Incredibly Stunning! What flawless skin you have! Lucky girl!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 10, 2008)

It looks good on you.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 10, 2008)

love this.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## lilithbloody (Nov 10, 2008)

We *need* to know where did you get that lipstick! It matches your face perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, amazing brows!


----------



## SQUALID (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, sweeties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought the lipstick from Viva la Diva, as I said.


----------



## User42 (Nov 1, 2009)

Pretty! AND GIMME YOUR EYEBROWS! Wow, they are like, perfect!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 1, 2009)

Your Eyes + your Lips are Stunning! Such a simple but awesome Look


----------



## jess126xo (Nov 1, 2009)

Omg ! I have to get this color! This is the only type of red that looks good on me ! 

This color suits you perfectly .. Where did you get it ??


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 1, 2009)

Gosh, that looks amazing!


----------



## Tahti (Nov 1, 2009)

You are so beautiful and flawless, and you have the best eyebrows ever! Love this L/S colour on you!


----------



## ari (Nov 1, 2009)

you're gorgeous!! you have amazing skin


----------



## esperanza0905 (Nov 5, 2009)

brows, lips, flawless  face


----------



## Nushki (Nov 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Nov 5, 2009)

extremely pretty


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Nov 5, 2009)

That colour looks amazing on you!


----------



## sayonara (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW! you are stunning.


----------



## ksyusha (Nov 6, 2009)

very beautiful!


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

I absolutely love it!


----------



## LexieLee (Nov 6, 2009)

wow you are absolutely stunning! love that lipcolor on you!


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Nov 6, 2009)

red lips can really make a difference, love the look! your brows and lashes are amazing!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 7, 2009)

Such a classic look! I love the lip color, you wear it well!


----------



## maddiesmom (Nov 9, 2009)

Beautiful look!!  I love how simple but pretty it is!

I have similar coloring to you and was wondering what eyeliner and blush you used?  Were you wearing any eyeshadow?  I need to recreate this look!  (although my brows will never look as awesome as yours, girl!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THANK YOU!!


----------



## shannon712 (Nov 12, 2009)

This is STUNNING on you!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 12, 2009)

Stunningly beautiful!!! Flawless as always!


----------



## shannyn92 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow! You are completely gorgeous!!


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Nov 14, 2009)

I´d die to have xour face...


----------



## MissMarley (Nov 14, 2009)

Could you possibly be ANY prettier? You are gorgeous, and that lip color is stunning. Wish we had that brand in the states, I'd be running out to get it!


----------



## soulkey (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG..You are so beautiful!! awesome color!!


----------

